# Swap 'n' Go...swap Old For "new" Prices?



## pokolbinguy (15/4/11)

Hi All,

I have a couple of camp gas bottles floating around the garage that are well and truly out of date and I was thinking that swap and go might be the better alternative (price dependent of course) than buying a new bottle.

Does anyone know what they charge to swap for a 4kg bottle??? I can't find any prices on the web.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## booargy (15/4/11)

between $25 and $35. if you swap them make sure you check the bottle some of them are old bottles painted.


----------



## amiddler (15/4/11)

I have never seen a 4Kg swap and go, only the 9Kg jobs.

Drew


----------



## Ross (15/4/11)

I didn't think they accepted out of date bottles at the swap & go's?

Cheers Ross


----------



## amiddler (15/4/11)

Don't tell anyone Ross but I have done this numerous times here in WA. 
EDIT: Out of date bottles that is.


----------



## booargy (15/4/11)

Swapped one the other day. It is expensive way to go but easy. at a servo that refills them costs about $15. but they check the bottles


----------



## bradsbrew (15/4/11)

Ross said:


> I didn't think they accepted out of date bottles at the swap & go's?
> 
> Cheers Ross



Yeah they do. I found out after leaving two old bottles at the disposal centre. Wasn't happy.


----------



## Parks (15/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah they do. I found out after leaving two old bottles at the disposal centre. Wasn't happy.



It's the reason they charge $40 a bottle - it's a joke.


----------



## yum beer (15/4/11)

swap n go should not take out of date bottles for swap,
but go to your nearest servo with the lazy as all **** bitch behind the counter, chances are she couldnt be bothered checking your bottles.


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/4/11)

their website says they take out of date bottles, but there are no prices.


----------



## Crusty (15/4/11)

They certainly will take out of date bottles.
Extra charge for out of date as opposed to in date ones.
Although convenient, it's a bit of a rip off. 4kg gas bottles are only 3.5kg & 9kg bottles are only 8.5kg filled with swap n go.
I work casual at a Spar express & 9kg cost $32.95, 8.5kg actual.
Our local Elgas fills your own 9kg bottle with 9kg gas & charges $25.00.


----------



## DKS (16/4/11)

Sounds like there could be different options in different states.Here in QLD there is nothing stopping you changing at swap & go and pay the inflated rate for a full, in date bottle, then having it filled elsewhere after that.
I have done this recently and now fill at a local camping type store for $18 for a 9kg.
Daz


----------



## brad05 (16/4/11)

I think it depends where you go. I used to run a servo and my supplier was elgas. They didn't care if the bottles were out of date as they would just test them, restamp them for another few years and repaint them. Although there is a charge if the bottles were in poor condition (rust) and couldn't be retested.


----------



## np1962 (16/4/11)

yum beer said:


> swap n go should not take out of date bottles for swap,
> but go to your nearest servo with the lazy as all **** bitch behind the counter, chances are she couldnt be bothered checking your bottles.


This works for me. She'll give you the key and wouldn't know if you two for one'd.


----------

